# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Khám phá phố Tàu ở Singapore buổi đêm bằng xe ba bánh và thuyền

## hangnt

*Trải nghiệm khu trung tâm Singapore vào thời điểm sôi động nhất với 4 tiếng tham quan bằng xe ba bánh và thuyền du lịch trên sông sẽ đem lại những ấn tượng khó quên.* 

Nếu bạn là du khách đến Singapore lần đầu tiên và còn ngại ngùng khi tự khám phá thành phố này, nhất là vào buổi tối đến đêm, thì đừng bỏ qua tour trải nghiệm độc đáo trong 4 tiếng tham quan khu phố Tàu (China Town) bằng xe ba bánh (trishaw), thuyền bumboat và cả đi bộ.


Trong tour này bạn sẽ được khám phá China Town khi lên đèn, thời điểm thú vị nhất trong ngày. Cùng với hướng dẫn viên du lịch, bạn sẽ đi thăm khu bán thuốc địa phương, đi bộ qua khu chợ đêm sầm uất, chạy dọc các con phố trên xe 3 bánh độc đáo. Du khách cũng có thể tìm hiểu lịch sử China Town ở Singapore, và đi du thuyền trên sông Singapore bằng thuyền bumboat để chiêm ngưỡng các tòa nhà cao tầng hào nhoáng dưới ánh đèn đêm. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được thưởng thức một bữa tối Trung Quốc tại một nhà hàng địa phương.

Khu chợ thuốc là một nơi khá đặc biệt tại China Town. Bạn sẽ được nghe giới thiệu về các loại thuốc truyền thống Trung Quốc đã được sử dụng từ xa xưa tới ngày nay để điều hòa âm dương trong cơ thể. Bạn cũng được tìm hiểu về các loại thuốc nam phong phú, kết hợp cùng với hình thức tập luyện như Tai chi, châm cứu và bấm huyệt để giúp duy trì sức khoẻ. Sau đó, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức bữa tối Trung Quốc tại nhà hàng ở khu phố này trước khi tham quan khu chợ đêm, nơi bạn có thể thỏa sức mặc cả với những người bán hàng rong để mua những món quà tặng và quà lưu niệm.

Phần thú vị nhất của chuyến tham quan là khi bạn được ngồi trên chiếc ghế dành cho 2 người của xe 3 bánh và được chở đi xuyên qua những con phố sầm suất, ra tận Clarke Quay. Tại đây, bạn sẽ được lên thuyền bumboat, một loại thuyền hiện đại mô phỏng theo thuyền đi trên sông truyền thống trước kia người Singapore dùng để  để vận chuyển hàng hóa trên sông. Con thuyền sẽ đưa bạn chạy dọc sông và ngắm những tòa nhà cao chọc trời của Singapore, huyền ảo và lấp lánh trong đêm, trong đó không thể bỏ qua Marina Bay Sands hay khu công viên có biểu tượng của Singapore (Merlion statue). Kết thúc chuyến du thuyền, bạn sẽ được đưa trở về khách sạn.


Hầu hết du khách muốn đi tour này đều có thể đặt tại khách sạn ở trung tâm Singapore, đảo Sentosa và sân bay Changi. Tour sẽ khởi hành từ 6 giờ tối và đưa bạn về điểm đón ban đầu vào khoảng 10h30 tối. Du khách sẽ được đón và di chuyển bằng xe buýt du lịch, không phải trả vé tham quan...

Những người đi tour này nếu bận đột xuất không thể giam gia, có thể hủy tour trong vòng 7 ngày trước khi khởi hành mà không mất phí hủy. Nếu bạn hủy trong vòng từ 3 đến 6 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, phí hủy là 50%. Nếu bạn hủy trong vòng hai 2 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, phí là 100%.

_Theo ngoisao_


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore* - *du lich singapore*

----------

